# New shrimp tank



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

I bought a new tank to get back into shrimp as I had a nano setup awhile back till my dog decided he was interested in it and ended up breaking it and eating all the plants and dumping all the soilmaster select on my off white carpet :mad2:

Anyways, the tank is a glasscages.com tank called a 1/2 29g its 30" long x 12.5" wide x 6" tall. It comes out to 10 gallons even and it has a great surface area obviously. I bought it from a LFS that is a distributor for glasscages.com.

I will post pictures as it progresses just thought I would share this tank as I think its a pretty cool and different tank.










Well here it is part of the way done... I have to move my other tank to my new place and I will be shifting some plants around as the stems in there are just floating but this gives you a general idea as to the limited options for a scape I have I will figure something out I just have to get all my tanks here to be able to swap things around here and there...










So far what is actually planted are...

Java fern- tied on a small chunk of bog wood

Weeping moss- tied to a larger piece of bog wood and to a piece of petrified wood

Glosso

Dwarf Sag

Anubias nana "petite" and "golden"

The stems floating are cabomba, R. rotundifolia, L. repens, and some Najas the stems are most likely just going to stay in there for a little while to make sure to soak up the nutrients in the water. I may try to plant some to grow emersed, not completely sure what way I plan to go with this tank just yet.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks again for the pictures. Please let me know what you have in the floating bag on the right side, lol!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Cool tank :O


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Neon Shrimp said:


> Thanks again for the pictures. Please let me know what you have in the floating bag on the right side, lol!


LOL! Your that interested?!?!? lol...

Thanks for sharing the pictures again!

-Andrew


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Neon Shrimp said:


> Thanks again for the pictures. Please let me know what you have in the floating bag on the right side, lol!


Those would be some Red Cherry Shrimp.

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I really hope to see your progress with this tank Jubs. I have many of these flat tanks. I hope you inspire me to set them up again. 
Mine measure 29 x 48 x 61/2


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

wow! that is one intresting tank!


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Chris S said:


> I really hope to see your progress with this tank Jubs. I have many of these flat tanks. I hope you inspire me to set them up again.
> Mine measure 29 x 48 x 61/2


Good to hear from you Chris! Yeah I have an idea in my head but I have to source some supplies. I am hoping it won't be too hard to do but I still don't know where to get allot of things in Denver yet but I am sure I can find what I am looking for with a bit of research  .

Thanks for the comments again everyone!


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> wow! that is one intresting tank!


I'll second that comment. What an interesting tank. I can't wait to see what you do with it. The imagination races... :-k

thanks,
TAM


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone, sorry I have been busy and haven't found a source for the things I am looking so when things calm down around here I will try sourcing what I am looking and I will update as I make changes and get the look I am looking for.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool tank definitally a little different.


----------

